# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Gear IconX, wireless earbuds, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/gear-iconx

----------


## Airicist

Samsung's Gear IconX wireless earbuds

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> We take a first look at Samsung's first truly wireless earbuds, the Gear IconX.


"Samsung's Gear IconX are truly wireless earbuds with a focus on fitness tracking"
Samsung's coming for Bragi's lunch

by Dan Seifert
June 2, 2016

----------

